# Suche Hundsfisch - Umbra krameri



## Tümpler (24. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

Hält hier jemand diese Art ?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## canis (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Suche  Hundsfisch - Umbra krameri*

Hallo

Der Hundsfisch ist in Mitteleuropa nicht verbreitet und meines Wissens auch kein häufiger Teichfisch. Diese Art im Handelt zu finden, dürfte daher schwierig werden.


----------



## Tümpler (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Suche  Hundsfisch - Umbra krameri*

Hallo David,

Genau deswegen frag ich ja hier ;-)
Vielleicht gibt es ja den ein oder anderen Spezialisten oder jemand hat Kontakte....

Gruß Daniel


----------



## stu_fishing (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Suche  Hundsfisch - Umbra krameri*

Hi Daniel!

Das wird sehr, sehr schwer. Ich habe zwar einige Kontakte aber die haben auch nur sehr unregelmäßig Nachwuchs wobei die Nachzucht im Teich bei dichtem Bewuchs sehr gut funktionieren dürfte. Ich warte auch schon seit gut eineinhalb Jahren auf Jungfische. Die Leute die solche Tiere im Teich oder Aquarium haben sind normalerweise so verrückte Fischökologen wie ich. Und die geben dann auch nur sehr ungern Tiere ab. 
Im Aquarium ist die Art sehr heikel, eine Gesellschaftsbecken ist ein No-Go da die Fische eher schüchterne Fresser sind. Wenn man welche hält dann im Artbecken und füttern nur mit Lebendfutter.
Westlichstes Verbreitungsgebiet von _krameri_ sind die Donauauen östlich von Wien. Von daher ist die Art in Deutschland als Alien zu bezeichnen.
Vor langer Zeit wurde der amerikanische Hundsfisch (_U. pygmea_) in Mitteleurope (Frankreich, Belgien, Deutschland, Polen, Holland) als Aquarienfisch eingeführt und auch teilweise ausgewildert. Wie groß die Chancen sind dieser Art habhaft zu werden kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.

lg Thomas


----------



## Tümpler (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Suche  Hundsfisch - Umbra krameri*

Hallo,

Artbecken ist klar, an die pygmea würde ich auch hier und da rankommen, es geht mir aber erstmal um die krameri.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## exos80 (3. Sep. 2016)

Hallo, (wie) hat sich das Thema mit den Hundsfischen weiter entwickelt?
Ein paar europäische Hundsfische in nen schön verkrauteten Becken haben bestimmt was....


----------

